# MYOG Handlebar harness advice please



## stayhigh (Oct 7, 2010)

Morning All

I'm looking to make a handlebar harness to wrap around a drybag that will be holding my sleep mat, bivi and tarp. I had originally just strapped it on but it really wasnt very stable so thought if I could wrap it in something that was fixed to the bars it would be better.

What I had in mind was a piece of 1000d cordura, say 30cm wide by 45cm long and maybe with some form of light padding within, thinking jiffy bag? This would be with three small velcro starps on one side (two for the bars and one for the stem) and two 25mm webbing straps to secure the drybag.

Does anybody have any suggestions, thoughts or advice on this? Alternatively any templates or links to something similar would be much appreciated.

Thanks all


----------



## Outsider (Jan 1, 2007)

I also intend to make my own handlebar harness soon. For me the main problem is to find a solution to keep the harness out and away from the cables. I haven't yet solved the problem. Otherwise I've thought of something like you described.


----------



## stayhigh (Oct 7, 2010)

I hadn't really considered keeping the harness off of the cables, just attaching it in away that doesnt squash them too much. I guess you could use some pipe lagging or foam?

Also what thread is best to use for stitching this?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Below are a few pics of the harness I made. It has worked out very well. Hopefully you can see how I managed the brake cables. Here are a few other lessons learned...
1. Harness is triple thickness, a layer of stiff material sandwiched between 2 layers of material. 
2. Binding material around the entire outside.
3. Small velcro straps hold the harness to the bars, then separate straps bind the load. This works great since you leave the harness on the bike and simply undo the load.
4. Create a pattern out of cardboard so that the size is right and the load is protected from all points of wear. I'm amazed how fast wear can happen; you'd hate to wear a hole in your $300 down bag!
5. The headbadge on the bike will wear down the harness too; I removed the headbadge and put a piece of gorilla tape over it so it wouldn't polish my ti frame.
6. I stitched protective material over the area that would contact the headtube and stem.
7. Any regular poly thread is good.
8. I use small pieces of 1/2 inch foam between the bar and the small straps. This creates a sort of spacer that then let's the brake cables fit it.
9. Take a look at the revelate slings...I got a lot of great ideas from that design.


----------



## stayhigh (Oct 7, 2010)

Now thats exactly what I'm aiming towards so heres a couple of questions for you.

I have some 1000den Cordura that I was going to use for this. What is yours made out of as it looks more like a rip stop fabric?

What have you used for the binding material around the outside?

I was thinking of using maybe something like bubble wrap between the two layers of cloth to provide some thickness. Wouldsome thin plastic sheet be better do you think or maybe both with plastic facing bike?

In the top picture you have a thin strap going horizontal to the main straps. Whats the purpose of this, is it for going around the steerer tube?

Cheers


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

I was planning on making my own for the ctr but ran out of time so I just used my dry bag from
sea to sea that has some loops already on it. I took some velcro straps about 1.5 inches wide
and at the point where the plastic loop is I added a piece of the hook side of the velcro and then
put the soft side which had sticky tape I wrapped around my bars. To put it on the bike I attatch
the straps with the plastic loop to the bars and then around the dry bag. The velcro at the bars keeps the bag from rotating down towards the front tire. It worked really well If you want pics
as the description might not make too much sense. It didn't mess with my cables either.


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

I like that seat bag, was that actually made to be a seat bag? If so what is the brand?


----------



## stayhigh (Oct 7, 2010)

@ eatsleepbikes: I'm not quite sure I follow your description so could you post a couple of pictures please?


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

The seatbag is a Revelate Viscacha...a REALLY great bag and well worth the $135.

The harness is made out of X-pac ripstop....nice, lightweight material that is very easy to work with. I think 1000 denier nylon would be a bit heavy. The binding material (grosgrain) is a cross woven edge binding. The key to it is that it is cross woven so it goes around the corners really well. My Mom had it laying around in her sewing kit. I imagine you could still find it at a well stocked sewing store or online.
As far as making the harness a little stiff, you could put a layer of either really thin plastic (like a place mat) or even a piece of that 1000 denier nylon. I have a feeling that if you put plastic in there, the material over it would wear quickly through though.
Yep, the horizontal strap goes around the head tube right above the bottom headset cup to keep the harness tight agaist the bike.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice thread !

I have been thinkinf about getting/making one as well.
Maybe other people can post a layout of theirs as well ?

Tnx !


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll get some pics up of my bar bag setup I wondered if my description would make sense with
out the pics.


----------



## eatsleepbikes (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are some pics of my bar setup finally. The first one shows my velcro straps that I 
purchased but I had to add the two small pieces of velcro to them.
The second pic is of the velcro I added to the bars that keeps the straps from slipping
and keep the bag up by the bars.
The last one shows the bag on the bike, I also have a small
adjustable strap that is tied on one side of the bag and back to the fork crown and
it will keep the bar from flipping upwards on rough sections of the trail.
Hope that helps. The bag was a sea to summit dry bag and has 4 loops attatched that the
big strap goes through.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Old thread, but as the OP and since someone asked, I figured I'd give an update. I've used this handlebar setup for tons of miles...it has been super solid. The key with these things is to keep the load from shifting but keep it tight so as to minimize rubbing and wear. I still got wear spots, but sewed on sacrificial pieces so it would not rub holes in the stuff that was expensive.


----------



## adlu (May 2, 2019)

eatsleepbikes, any update on how your setup has stood the test of time? Also, do you remember which Sea to Summit drybag that is? Is it the Big River 20liter?

thanks!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

stability is key! especially for Shredpacking (!)

my experience with making a harness is here - i went for 4 point mounting. with the varied options for loop type bars, and add ons such as the bar yak this is easier these days. Hunter cycles cow catcher may have just upped the ante too!


----------



## Oylerz (Nov 16, 2018)

I have not been 'shredpacking' with them, but these little things have been perfect for me.










Two on the handlebars and one on the headtube. Loop a webbing strap like this through each one.










Then I wrap the webbing strap around the dry bag and voila, I have three straps holding the dry bag to my bike and since the mounting points are two on the handle bar and one on the headtube it is very stable. Did two 500km+ bikepacking trips with essentially the same setup and had no problems. The PVC coupling provides offset from the handlebars and headtube so your cables don't get pinched.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Oylerz said:


> I have not been 'shredpacking' with them, but these little things have been perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting! not sure how to visualise how the tubes are used? are they bigger diameter than the bars and but the straps hold them in place? or do the straps go through the tube which act as a stand off perpendicular to the bar?


----------



## Oylerz (Nov 16, 2018)

dRjOn said:


> interesting! not sure how to visualise how the tubes are used? are they bigger diameter than the bars and but the straps hold them in place? or do the straps go through the tube which act as a stand off perpendicular to the bar?


Straps go through the tube and it acts as a standoff from the bar.










I dont think hunk I have any good photos of the full setup, but here's a quick photo of what one strap would look like. Repeat on the headtube (strap twists as it goes through the tube) and the other side of the handlebars. I found it to be very solid. If you have a long stem it may be a little more tricky.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Make Your Own: Handlebar Roll Harness - Limberlost

I am probably going to make this one for my first bikepacking trip.


----------



## bikelite01 (Dec 28, 2013)

I first saw this here. Cheap handlebar stand-offs


----------

